# N.A.S. / White Island



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Fished the rockwall adjacent to N.A.S. / White Island again Monday afternoon into the first few hours of night : caught 5 Mangrove Snapper (1 legal size) , some Rat Reds , and more Speckled Trout than I have ever caught in ONE hour :letsparty ... we also had a small Shark on but the line broke (10 lb. test) ... was approached by the FWC boat and my buddy got a $90 ticket for not having a light on his Kayak ?!? :banghead ... once again , all Fish were released alive and to fight another day :letsparty anyway , here are a few pics :takephoto , got VERY dis-interested in taking alot of pics after the deal with the FWC officers :doh


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Sounds like you guys had some good fishing. Sorry about the ticket but those FWC guys are just watching out for you. You don't want to get run over by somebody not paying attention or who can't see you in the dark. I typically have a light on the boat even if I plan on being off the water before dark. Crud happens.



Glad I'm reading a fishing report and not an accident on the water. 

Stay safe and keep em coming.

Alex


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Where can I get some reflective tape ??


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Most auto parts stores should stock reflective tape.


----------



## superdave (Jul 3, 2009)

I bought some today from West Marine. 1" x 36" roll for $5.79. I plan on running a 9" strip on the bow and stern on each side of the boat. I might even run a strip around my fishing rod in several places.


----------

